# flipping screen behavior at login from GDM



## djsameman (May 28, 2011)

When I log in to my gnome-session via GDM, always this behavior. Probably it has to do with xrandr always run. That was not happening in Ubuntu. See video below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwFwvhMGVOQ

How do I get rid of this? Thanks in advance

janneman


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2011)

You mean 'flickering'. not 'flipping', I presume?


----------



## djsameman (May 28, 2011)

Flickering is probably what I mean. I am not exactly sure, that's why I made a movie of it. Is it an issue when not having a working xorg.conf?


----------

